# 65 beetle build thread...



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Out with the old and in with the older

pics as of it rolling into the house,

progress has already begun. the battery tray was gone. I cut a peice and thats fixed, found 2 more small holes. fixing those tomorrow. then coating the entire floor with a truck bed liner. 
spent most the afternoon figuriing out a the drivers side window regulator and stripping the floors with screw drivers and a wire wheel on the grinder. 









































































these pics are before any work begun,,


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

the rear fenders are shot. gpt 2 better ones that do not match. 
stripping the paint off them and rusting them to match better.

going to replace all the windows seals. running boards. wheels tires. low, single port 1600. the patina will remain. but other mods will follow.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Damn son!!! Do work then:thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a good project:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Doin it! Trying to get it running, low, wheels, seats by SOWO. Prob won't happen, but I'm trying. 

Today I'm going to look at and prob get a 40 horse motor. That wil get me going. Also got a lead on a 914 1.7 motor. Gonna get that and build it.


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

great thread please keep us updated


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Most definatly will.

Positive influence and comments here help keep the motivation and progress moving on the car. 

I is about to slow down for a week or so due to funds though.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

looks good. you gonna narrow the front beam?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure on that. Don't really like the look on some cars.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

40 horse single port.
It's getting refreshed, plugs, points, wires, oil. New muffler and tips


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: are you going 12v or stayin with 6?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Its staying 6 volt for now.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice rack lol:laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I bet you say that to all the guys!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, moving quick! Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Wow, moving quick! Good work. :thumbup:


Thank you, so far its mostly money. Hopefully the work will begin this coming week. 








MaSter cylinder will be in monday.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

coolness:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks fun.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

what a day, 

I come back from vacation and found my floor boards flooded. the front and rear windows are leaking bad. 

so, I applied seam sealer to the underside of the pan, sprayed that with the same rubberized stuff I sprayed on the top half of the floors.

I removed the rear bumper...sigh....broke bolts...










I will tend to that tomorrow.

then I removed the fender to beat the dents out....sigh...more broke bolts...3 broke and 1 that the nut gave up and had to be cut out..










But I did however get the fender beat out really nicely...




























that was the least of the 2 but the other might be do_able as well.

heres a pic of the bad fender and a test run of the new wheels...I likey!

what a day, 

I come back from vacation and found my floor boards flooded. the front and rear windows are leaking bad. 

so, I applied seam sealer to the underside of the pan, sprayed that with the same rubberized stuff I sprayed on the top half of the floors.

I removed the rear bumper...sigh....broke bolts...










I will tend to that tomorrow.

then I removed the fender to beat the dents out....sigh...more broke bolts...3 broke and 1 that the nut gave up and had to be cut out..










But I did however get the fender beat out really nicely...




























that was the least of the 2 but the other might be do_able as well.

heres a pic of the bad fender and a test run of the new wheels...I likey!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

EDITING on this new forum sucks. I couldnt get to the bottome of the edit window....so here is the pic of the wheel and bad fender.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo 86  ,
"EDITING on this new forum sucks. I couldnt get to the bottom of the edit window"
A couple of things I figured out here on the new:banghead: format:
#1-Click on "Remember Me" when logging in
#2-Run your browser in "Compatability Mode" while signed on here 
I kept finding that I'd just keep runnin' outta room when composing until I tried those 2 things combined.

:beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Little dirty but you get the idea! I do have 2 seats but neglected to take a pic of the second...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

vapor sealed the doors, installed the passenger side fender and tended to the broken bolts (that was fun)
removed drivers side and beat out the dents and reinstalled...

I'd like to give a BIG shout out to PB blaster for making my life easier today!!


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

great build so far. keep posting pics!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

CB performance dropped spindles and new bearings.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:beer:Coming along nicely Sam.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Painted the tank, ran the brake line to the rear, replaced the soft lines up front. And installed one door panel.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Got the firewall stuff installed and the rubber seals. How much fun was that?
Began to instal the fuel talk and I realized I needed a small peice of soft line.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

lookin good , whats up with the shower curtain?opcorn:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Rear window leaks, I got the seal just hadn't done it yet.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Drivers side, new bearings, drop spindle and wheel cylinder and brake shoes after work!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Tried to do with out a"built beam" for now but that's not going to happen. I need to narrow one for sure. And smaller tires are a must. I'm at a finacial stand still on that.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

here ya go.. 









Ghetto jig. 

























Laid out the slout and the cuts using the mill off the original center. 










Bolted it up to the jig 









tah dah!! 

gonna finish grinding and paint it tomorrow. will also do the tie rods tomorrow.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: Looks good man. How many inches you take out? 4" -6"?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

6. And I lengthened the slot for the adjusters so I can get a little moar low. That coupled up with the drop spindles should set it really close to sea level.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

6 is what mine is. you may want to modify your head light buckets for tire clearance. I left mine stock but cant do any u- turns and they rub if you turn shap to park.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

In the agenda, thank you though.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

narrowed beam with adjusters installed still needs to replace the monster truck tires, and install gas tank. will prob get about 1.5 to 2" lower


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Replaced the rear wheel brake cylinder, shoes, soft lines, E brake cables, axle seals, notched the spring plates. 

Still haver to install the 145/65/15' s, the motor, gas tank etc. moar low to come!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking good bro! :thumbup:


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Lookin really good.Like where this is going.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup: keep up the good work dude, looks great.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Scored this gem, media blasted then gonna paint it flat black.

Motor supposed to go in tuesday!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks loud! I like loud.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I painted 1 of those 1 time with high temp paint. Smelled like a sack of azzholes for a week while the paint burnt off....And yup..loud!..I'm a fan of loud myself.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

JDII said:


> Looks loud! I like loud.


 I

That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Replaced the running boards, did a alignment on the front wheels, and half way installed the decklid. Hopefully thr motor goes in tomorrow


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup:
(I wanna see the smaller tires!)


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ms/y253/86vwgti8v/2011-07-07_19-19-16_509.mp4










ITS ALIVE!


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

sweet man! why didn't I video tape the first time I started my engine? lol, what kind of engine is it again?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Stock 40 horse


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...look killer man!!!...one note...

your notched plates is a great thing for sure, but double check the "vertical" cut...it should be more on a 45 degree instead..once the motor and stuff is in she'll "clink" that upper section for sure....the cut should match the section it is supposed to sit into...

try and get it more on the lines of this:

note where the spring plate is notched and what it conforms into on the torsion housing/shock tower...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thank you for that, I'm actually mentally prepared to remove and do them overif they fail. It's all been trial and error. This is the first aircooled I built.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i have those in the pics from the old car...you can have em if you want...give me $40 and some shipping and I'll send em out to you.:beer:

either way i commend you for actually doing s--t and not just writing on th internet about "thinking about..." 


...props bro!!!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, Ill re-cut the ones on the car when the time comes. I work In a machine shop so cutting them was no big deal.

Thanks for the compliments! Means a lot. A lot of hard work had gone into this so far. Probably should be as hard if I knew what I was doing but...well...gotta learn somewhere.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

http://forum.georgiadubs.com/t4619-...anyone-have-a-decent-diy-for-narrowing-a-beam


theres a thread I made when I narrowed the beam


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Carlos916 said:


> :thumbup:


 Been holding out nearly a year for that first post, wanting to make it count.....nailed it!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Mild update.









New steering wheel, horn ring, ashtray, glovebox cover, saphire I, got a usable rear seat, fuse block, gas tank cleaned, turn signal lever replaced (it was broke) some of other petty stuff been done.
Waiting until I get some money, I can get the front tires mounted and a battery


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Finally, got a battery, bled the brakes, I think I tackled a brake leak. Mounted the rear bumper, got the new tires mounted up front installed the gas tank and put it on the road. Steering is sloppy as hell, going to attempt to adjust that today. 

Pulling out my driveway, the little steel arm that extends under the running board scraped and came lose. Can I cut off the bent portion? Should I bend it back up and weld it down? 
Pretty sure it's going to happen again.

Also the car its able to turn harder to the right then the left. I removed the "dogbone" looking thing from the steering box and gave it one full revolution to adjust. It wasnt enough. Is there a easier way? That was a major pain!

Hopefully something other then backyard pics, coming soon!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you make it to chiefs sat? I got stormed on after work and didn't get mine out me and my wife road by looked like a good turnout.that red and beige bus was sic. I also seen the guy with that orange german look w black wheels and trim. I spoke with him at eurofest last year I believe.would have like to checked it all out but with a baby coming any day now the wife was not in the mood for that heat. We'll be there next year fo sho.:thumbdown:


----------



## jaxgli (Aug 31, 2009)

looks great man. keep up the work. what shocks are you running?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

No shocks,

I didn't make chiefs. Didn't feel like washing my cabby decided to stay home and work on the beetle instead. Kinda wish I would have gone. I heard the watercooled section was slim..


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Also the car its able to turn harder to the right then the left. I removed the "dogbone" looking thing from the steering box and gave it one full revolution to adjust. It wasnt enough. Is there a easier way? That was a major pain!
> 
> Hopefully something other then backyard pics, coming soon!


Take off the steering damper and then try to turn full lock left and right. I'm guessing you welded the tab in the wrong spot


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

StaticAir said:


> Take off the steering damper and then try to turn full lock left and right. I'm guessing you welded the tab in the wrong spot


i bet he didn't move the tab further out after he narrowed the beam?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

The tabs have been relocated to there proper positions. I made locators on my jig. Then mad new tabs from bolts, drilled, tapped and installed with red locktite. That was the easy part, 
Where I think I went wrong is not centering the rotations of the steering box before I I installed. They don't spin infinitely do they? I think if the box has 10 rotations, I got 7 on the left and 3 on the right.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Might be the dampner is bottoming out? I kept everything the same off center. It would make sense that the dampner would bottom out turning one way since out would be 3 inches closer to start.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> The tabs have been relocated to there proper positions. I made locators on my jig. Then mad new tabs from bolts, drilled, tapped and installed with red locktite. That was the easy part,
> Where I think I went wrong is not centering the rotations of the steering box before I I installed. They don't spin infinitely do they? I think if the box has 10 rotations, I got 7 on the left and 3 on the right.



install your pitmen arm. anywhere and turn it all the way one directions. then count the revolution back they other way. then go back half the distance. that is center. remove arm center it up and reinstall everything.



you did cut you tire rod evenly didn't you?

and did you do a tire rod flip on you rods yet?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I know they are cut evenly. But even if they are off a little you get the adjustment from the ball joints...correct?

And what is this flip you speak of..


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> I know they are cut evenly. But even if they are off a little you get the adjustment from the ball joints...correct?
> 
> And what is this flip you speak of..


What everyone is talking about is flipping the tie rods at the pitman arm. What you need to do is to reem out the pitman arm to reverse the taper, because the tie rod ends are tapered. What this does is to level out the tie rods, it also makes it so they clear the gas tank. When you get real low the angle of the tie rods change and the ends can rub around on the tank. So people just space the tank up but the fix is the flip. A bug suspension is also a rear steer config, meaning the steering arm's action is taking place behind the king pin. So what happens when you don't flip the tie rods is that when it hits a bump the drivers side wheel will go from toe in when it initially hiots the bump[ to toe out as it passes the mid point causing some ****ed up bump steer. by flipping the tie rods you get rid of the toe in portion but still have the toe out issue. I would also suggest buying a steering quickener because it lengthens the pitman arm and making the steering less intense. Drop spindles when going over 4 inches will also make it easier to set the caster up.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ what he said!!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I have questions/concerns that flipping the arm over and reaming it could achieve.
1) a hour glass shaped bore minimizing surface area that the ball joint seats on.
2) a over sized straight hole

what is the taper? Or would you just ream it straight? 
The ball joints were a osin in the arse to tighten I can't imagine removing the taper


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

weaponized kitten said:


> What everyone is talking about is flipping the tie rods at the pitman arm. What you need to do is to reem out the pitman arm to reverse the taper, because the tie rod ends are tapered. What this does is to level out the tie rods, it also makes it so they clear the gas tank. When you get real low the angle of the tie rods change and the ends can rub around on the tank. So people just space the tank up but the fix is the flip. A bug suspension is also a rear steer config, meaning the steering arm's action is taking place behind the king pin. So what happens when you don't flip the tie rods is that when it hits a bump the drivers side wheel will go from toe in when it initially hiots the bump[ to toe out as it passes the mid point causing some ****ed up bump steer. by flipping the tie rods you get rid of the toe in portion but still have the toe out issue. I would also suggest buying a steering quickener because it lengthens the pitman arm and making the steering less intense. Drop spindles when going over 4 inches will also make it easier to set the caster up.





you dont flip them at the pitman arm. you flip them at the spindles. install a quick steer kit at the pitman arm.




DONT NOT FLIP THEM AT THE PITMAN ARM .


the tie rods are on the top of the spindle stock. and on the top of the pitman arm stock. if you flip at the pitman arm then when you are all the way down your tie rods will be at such an angel with the tie rod on the bottom of the pitman arm and on the top of the spindle. they will never be right.

but when you flip at the spindles then when your all the way down they will be more even and you will have better clearance.


installing the quick steel brings them back some and making it easier to steer.


QUICK STEER KIT

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1034726


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> I have questions/concerns that flipping the arm over and reaming it could achieve.
> 1) a hour glass shaped bore minimizing surface area that the ball joint seats on.
> 2) a over sized straight hole
> 
> ...


you dont taper the ball joint area. just at the tie rod attachment at the spindle. 

you taper it the same as what is on the top.

the taper size is 14x1.50


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> I know they are cut evenly. But even if they are off a little you get the adjustment from the ball joints...correct?
> 
> And what is this flip you speak of..



no you dont get the steering adjustment from the ball joints. the ball joint adjustment are for your camber adjustments. 

your tie rods and be off a little bit. but not more than a little like 1/4" to 3/8" max. 

you then adjust the steering from turning the tie rod in or out on either one.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Loose nuts, you're right. Not sure why I kept typing pitman arm. It is the spindle, sorry for the bad info. Everything else is right though in my post I must of just been thinking of too many things at once.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

cant wait to see some updated pics:thumbup:


----------



## StaticAir (Aug 7, 2011)

Was gonna say damn maybe thats why i have bump steer problems, maybe I had the flip kit on the wrong end of the tierods :laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I flipped them today, got a tapered reamer from work. Didn't take much. Didn't really help either. Cars all over the road. Can't get the alignment right. Hard as hell to do with no clearence under the car.. Pointers welcome...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

you need a set of extended rear spring plates to correct your rear toe in. 
pulling the gas take that is the best way to do the alignment . :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

looks kick ass by the way. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

yeah get those extended spring plates.
you will notice a huge difference being that low in the rear.
i bet the majority of what you are feeling is coming from the rear wheels


our bugs look pretty similar:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Car looks great man and i agree that much rear camber will make the car a little squirly.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

It probably is coming from the rear end, but a quick question for you? Is there play in the steering wheel? A bad box can make it really darty on the road too, and narrow tires don't help that situation. It takes some work to get the car dialed in but you can get them pretty damn squared away. Also make sure that the toe is the same in the rear on each side because other wise is will "dogtrack" and then "tramline" over bumps. Dogtracking is the car dirves crooked and tramlining is it following every bump and ridge in the road. By the way the tie rod flip won't cure the bump steer it just makes it much less dangerous.

By the way... Alignment tips:

pull the tank and do a static alignment with the front end in the air. Drop it back down on the ground, set the tank back in and roll it back and forth a little bit to get the front end to settle down and give you your true alignment. Then pull the tank again and make your final adjustments to get it just right. Doing it in the air first will get it close so you don't have to mess with it so much on the ground.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info and compliments. Anyone know adecent place to get the extended plates? I'm gonna quit wasting time until I have those, caster shims and a new steering dampner.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

call my friend Micheal. he actually lives on your side of the states. "Greensboro, North Carolina"


if your were over here i would build them for you. :thumbup:


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=659519

tell him i sent you.

LooseNuts AKA J


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks man! You are actually about the 5th person to reffer me to Mr. Womack. I will be sure to mention your name though!

I just picked up a new dampner, ordered caster shims and in a few minutes will be talking to dude about extended spring plates..hopefully I can get this thing squared away!


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Jer*Fab in California also makes extended plates with a 3 inch drop to them. :thumbup:

http://www.jer-fab.com/


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

you saw the price difference didn't you???


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

1/2" extended spring plates, 

made a shim with some holes for some plug welds










Test fit










Welded with MG600 rod


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Done that trick back in the day too. Not the best trick but it works.... you should see a huge difference when driving now.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Easy And only needed one set of plates...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Done that trick back in the day too. Not the best trick but it works.... you should see a huge difference when driving now.


 Got them installed yesterday, big difference! Now once my castor shims come in I will install those, new steering dampner, set camber and attempt toe and hopefully be good.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

nice man. figured that would do the trick. 

side note: i have never replaced the dampener :laugh: i probably wouldn't either consider they never came on the early ones. 

easiest to do your alignment on the front if you remove the gas tank as well as the dampener. :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I'm having the same issue as you. I'm down 3 clicks in the rear...I'm guessing I need about 3/4" 

Looking good!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ that's a nice looking ride :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I already have the dampner might a well instal it...i was waiting fur castor sims then I can jack it up once remove the tank once and hopefully be closer. 

Ater looking at the car above, I might be 3 clicks as well...through the trial and error process just put it where I liked it...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> I'm having the same issue as you. I'm down 3 clicks in the rear...I'm guessing I need about 3/4"
> 
> Looking good!


 
no mater how low you can get your ride 1/2" extended is all the farther you will need to go. 

dont go more then 1/2" you will end up with toe out. 


and thats a clean ass ride mang. :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

It is sweet looking. 

I have heard of complications from going 3 clicks as asupposed to 2. any truth to this madness?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yes very much. you will wear out your fulcrums really fast 

here's what can happen at 3 clicks after a while


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> yes very much. you will wear out your fulcrums really fast
> 
> here's what can happen at 3 clicks after a while


 DAYUM THATS UGLY!!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Dayum, how long is "after a while" id like to cruise it like that for a little bit


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

No way to answer that really. Could last of weeks could go for years. So many factors how old yours are how hard you drive it and a little luck..


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Understood, I'm gonna roll that way for a little bit cause I'm tired of taking the spring plates on and off. Its not going to be a daily so I should be fine for a minute...hopefully 


Edited cause swype.


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Uh, yeah after seeing that I'm going back up a click after Volktoberfest here in Indy....I guess I need to look into those dropplates....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

The best set up for the rear IMO is 2 outer and 1 inner click. 




















Sorry for the thread jack with my car.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats a good looking ride! 

I appreciate your opinions and pictures to back them up. My opinion is, as low as you can go without harming things. Sound like your on a similar page.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yep same page man. that car was lower before that pic. unfortunately i hit a man hole cover in a construction zone and bent the beam back about 3" and bent the pan head back on the drivers side about 3/4". so on the new i raised up about 1". on that pic i had the beam 1-1/2" clear and about 4" in the rear. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Had a AWESOME father daughter experience today. 
Pretty much got the car aligned. Took my daughter for about a 2 mike cruise and back....with no windshield, she loved it!
Just about got it situated, gonna be a SLOW cruiser!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome man! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Now your gonna have to get the safari window..
:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Now your gonna have to get the safari window..
> :thumbup:


I wanted that before this took place...so damn expensive though.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Insured, registered...drove about a quarter mile and...










Clogged fuel line...
Got some road side assistance to help diagnose the problem and....









Cruised to the shop to hang...been a long time since I drove a aircooled, I'm hooked again

Not saying my car is done but thank you all for your help..

Thank you


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Love that car man!...I can't wait to take my little 1 for her first AC cruise.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DAMN that sh1t is sick. :heart:

dont paint it.... thats money right there :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh no, she won't get painted. Thought about clearing it though..
And thanks, fir your help and positive comments..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

clearing it looks sick :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

That looks awesome, 
I keep having fuel issues. sputters for a while then cuts off. I replaced the short lines and the filter in the engine bay friday.
Filter between pump and carb is usually empty when this happens. Pull the line between pump and tank and blow back into tank, seems fine. Pull the line off tank, gas comes rushing out, (definatly not the in tank filter) but usually at that point it will run again. 
Pull the fuel pump and prime it from the bottom and it will purge fuel.
Also back fires pretty good when I left off the gas, not sure if that's related.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

time for an inline electric fuel pump. 












mounted under the tank with the fuel filter before.
:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like the fuel pump sheet the bed


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I was thinking it was the fuel pump, would it work sometimes?
Can you run a electric on 6v?
Someone else said it nay be dizzy our timing related, that didn't make sense to me, can't see how that would effect fuel delivery.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

No fuel in the filter between the pump and carb is what has me thinking fuel pump. I would imagine it could be a worn diaphram in the pump....Don't know about the 6v stuff bro.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool, I'm going to try to replace the pump tomorrow. Would the diaphram work sometimes and not others?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't say for sure man...but I'll bet you're all set with a new pump on there.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool, hopefully I'll have something positive to report tomorrow. Got some cool pics today I'll post them later.


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Cruised to the shop to hang..



Good ole Lee, It's been a while since I've been to the upstate...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Cool, I'm going to try to replace the pump tomorrow. Would the diaphram work sometimes and not others?


 if it is going out yes. you can get a rebuild kit for them. how long has the issue been going on and when is the last time someone changed out the pump?

pump rod could be worn out. simple solution if it is a pump issue, is to switch to electrical fuel pump


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/360392389742?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

It would be best to assume it never been changed. I have no clue, bought it from lee, we checked it out, changed plugs belt wires. Tested and installed...

Turd ferguson, may I tell lee someone said hi?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/360392389742?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


Cool, I'm going to try a mechanical pump, if that works I'll rebuild my other for a under the seat spare. If not then I guess we try electric.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that Central,SC I see?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

JDII said:


> Is that Central,SC I see?


Yessir!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Yessir!


They haven a cruise in soon ain't they? May be there if I get the car ready.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

The 25th, this sunday.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

You live around here?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

DAMN. DAMN. DAMN. DAMN. DAMN :heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

What do you guys think about it vapor locking? Tank not vented properly?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'll try to elaborate better, one time I took the line off between carb and pump and it almost sounded like it was gasping for air.
Then the first time this all happened we had the line from tank to pump off at the pump, when I seperated the line at the tank the fuel in the line came out the pump side. Like there was blockage but we didn't do anything other then disconnect the line.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.vw-resource.com/vapor_lock.html Could be the culprit.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> http://www.vw-resource.com/vapor_lock.html Could be the culprit.


venting is an easy thing to check...pull the gas
cap off .


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Removing the gas cap alone didn't seem to help.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You have all the tins and seals on the engine?...temp. gauge?..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

electric fuel pump sounds like the cure. The cars die'n on ya when it gets warmed up, I'm leaning towards vapor lock then...it starts fine cold?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

No temp gauge but all seals are new and tar boards too. Tins are all there.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not really sure, sometimes it seems as though it wouldnt have had enough time to cool and out will run, then others the opposite.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> You live around here?


GREENVILLE AREA:thumbup:


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Turd ferguson, may I tell lee someone said hi?


For sure, Tell him Thom says hi...He'll remember my cars for sure.



















and the 60'












It's the cars I had when I lived in Clemson


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Great job man, thats ****in' sick!!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I :heart: the Thing!
Headed up there after work, I'll show him the pics and you said:wave:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

turd furgusson said:


> For sure, Tell him Thom says hi...He'll remember my cars for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee knew who you are, asked if you still had those cars, and thought you were living in florida? Asked how you were doing...
Any who...fuel pump replaced, looks like that did the trick. I replaced it with a mechanical. Going to rebuild the stock unit then keep the new one for under the seat hoarding...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice...hopefuly that does it. :thumbup:


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Lee knew who you are, asked if you still had those cars, and thought you were living in florida? Asked how you were doing...
> Any who...fuel pump replaced, looks like that did the trick. I replaced it with a mechanical. Going to rebuild the stock unit then keep the new one for under the seat hoarding...


Yeah, living in South Florida for now...There are a ton of great of vw people in the 
upstate/Greenville, looking on making my move up there sooner (or later) 
I've since sold those cars...working/rolling a 63' as of now.


I hope you got your issue solved...

Thanks for saying hi to Lee....


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

No problem man, that's what it's all about!
By the way, my name is sam. I'll pass your update along, 
That was lee's black beetle in the picture. 63 maybe. Hell of a nice guy.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Blew my 3rd ignition coil today. 

been replacing them with origial used units. 

after replacing car will start and run fine. make small drives well. 

after about a tem mile cruise though it sems to blow everytime. 

Does not have constant power, am not leaving the coil hooked up when I am playing with it. 

today, drove it about 15 miles, It did great. no problems at all. bring it home, check the coil while it was still running and it was warm but not hot. 
turn the car off and come back to it about 15 minutes later and the coil was a lot hotter and I had no fire in the green wire. 

I tried a ignition ballast resistor but it wouldnt start at all then. 

any suggestions? distributor?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, just went out to mess with it. 
Put the test light on the black wire, good, 
Now the green had no fire, but I turned the motor by hand a few degrees and then checked, it had fire, so the coil is good, the car started 

That led me to check one of the other coils, it checked out fine... 

Diagnosis, depending on where the motor stopped determines if I get fire...Maybe... 

Could the points be arcing out?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Ok, just went out to mess with it.
> Put the test light on the black wire, good,
> Now the green had no fire, but I turned the motor by hand a few degrees and then checked, it had fire, so the coil is good, the car started
> 
> ...


 Most likely a points issue


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=351265&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 


Check this out man


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=351265&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> 
> Check this out man


 Holly chit, that scares the hell out of me. Electrical is one thing I do not understand. 
So, it turned out to be a bad ground at the battery? I know thats tight, just did that yesterday...I guess I'll check the points gap tomorrow...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Now that I think about stuff, one day I had a bad connection to the coil at the fuse block. A friend messed with my points, I'm wondering where they are actually set now.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Believe me Bro..I hear ya on the electrical stuff :banghead: hate it...read that thru..or just wait for Tim to tell ya what it is.:laugh:


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Any plans to head over to SoWo this year with it? If so shoot me a pm, I would love to chit chat about a photoshoot.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Replaced the distributor, new points, new rotor button, waiting for a shipment containing condenser and caps, should be here tomorrow.... 
Drove, and drove it hard, ran awesome! Up hills, hit 60+ mph... 
Was running about 45 up a pretty steep hill and POP! NO MORE JUICE! 
The distributor popped up, and apperently messed up the cap...had to drag it home...


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo 86  , 


86vwgti8v said:


> Replaced the distributor, new points, new rotor button, waiting for a shipment containing condenser and caps, should be here tomorrow....
> Drove, and drove it hard, ran awesome! Up hills, hit 60+ mph...
> Was running about 45 up a pretty steep hill and POP! NO MORE JUICE!
> *The distributor popped up, and apparently messed up the cap...*had to drag it home...


 The dizzy popping up outta the case is a pretty classic sign of: 
1)Too weak a dizzy clamp which allows the dizzy to "walk up' outta it's bore which = it's no longer in contact with it's drive gear = engine turns but dizzy doesn't = no spark. 
2)Incorrect #/type of shims under the dizzy drive gear which makes the drive gear want to "hammer up" the dizzy because the gear is biting too tightly on the crankshaft worm gear = it's no longer in contact with it's drive gear = engine turns but dizzy doesn't = no spark. 
3)Too much endplay in the crankshaft which changes the relationship between the worm gear & drive gear which makes the drive gear just want to constantly "push up" on the dizzy under load = it's no longer in contact with it's drive gear = engine turns but dizzy doesn't = no spark. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-thread!!!&p=73669545&viewfull=1#post73669545 
See where I'm goin' wit dat? 
Click on & read _all_ the way through the links shown . 

:beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Very interesting information. Hopefully have something decent to report tonight.. 


Thank you for that...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Drive it about 30 miles yesterday, ran like a champ! 
Bring it home turn it off and nothing...acted like it was flooded. Waited about 30 minutes and started right up. 

Not sure if the choke is stuck or what, I unplugged it and I will try it again tonight. I had fuel and definatly had spark at the points so I know my coil is good....


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Spartanburg in the morning? got to vacum mine out and finish wipen it down tonite to be ready.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'll be there but more then likely in a honda, got my 3 kids coming, bug is sketchy,could care less about showing me my cabrio (only seats 4 anyway) 

Post a pic of your car, I'll hollar @ya if I see ya. My name is sam


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> I'll be there but more then likely in a honda, got my 3 kids coming, bug is sketchy,could care less about showing me my cabrio (only seats 4 anyway)
> 
> Post a pic of your car, I'll hollar @ya if I see ya. My name is sam


  

I should be there with the family, but you dont know what to expect from an 8 week old. it will be his first show.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

JDII said:


> I should be there with the family, but you dont know what to expect from an 8 week old. it will be his first show.


 
it was nice meeting you and your family, you have a beautiful car. Love it! 

I'm off to change a starter, raise my rear one click and hopefully find a exhaust leak....


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> it was nice meeting you and your family, you have a beautiful car. Love it!
> 
> I'm off to change a starter, raise my rear one click and hopefully find a exhaust leak....


Thanks man. It was nice meetin you too. Hate I did'nt get to see your 65. Maybe I'll see it at the next meet. Hope to have my sons 56 ready for next season but it will be a long shot.

You coming to Eurofest this weekend?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice build so far sam. im def. going to need your knowledge on my 72, decided while im saving for the new motor i would start stripping my interior. A tad perplexed about how the front seats come out...

Oh btw, whats the number for Lee, I believe you said was his name.. the guy who was rebuilding that 1600cc?:wave:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I highly doubt I'm going to make eurofest.

Justin, thanks! The 72 is different then the early models but this is the first one I have built. The concept should be similar just with more wires. I just dove in, asked questions where and when I could. OP


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> I highly doubt I'm going to make eurofest.
> 
> Justin, thanks! The 72 is different then the early models but this is the first one I have built. The concept should be similar just with more wires. I just dove in, asked questions where and when I could. OP


:thumbdown: for no go to euro fest. 

I did figure out the seats last night actually, so now im good to go. I did find a treasure for my beetle tho, a full complete wiring diagram for the 1972 model from front to back. :thumbup: Im about to dive in myself. Turns out I need a new floorpan. Luckily they arent that expensive.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Been to eurofest once, didn't really care for it. A little to upper class for me.
Thesamba.com is a excellent resource center. Should have a wiring diagram there.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Been to eurofest once, didn't really care for it. A little to upper class for me.
> Thesamba.com is a excellent resource center. Should have a wiring diagram there.


I agree there is alot of upper class folks there, but its a cool show to see cars you aint gonna see anywhere else. I dont mind the folks too much, i've learned you will never excel in life any futher than the people you surrond yourself with.:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Definatly a lot of cool, unique cars.

theres a show in sugar creek ga the following weekend. A few of the locals are trying to organize a cruise in with a few stops along the way to pick up more people, I'm going to try hard as hell to make that. If your interested I can try to get some info


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

JDII said:


> I agree there is alot of upper class folks there, but its a cool show to see cars you aint gonna see anywhere else. I dont mind the folks too much, i've learned you will never excel in life any futher than the people you surrond yourself with.:thumbup: :beer:


thats very inspirational. So much so, it just earned signature status. :thumbup: wise man.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Definatly a lot of cool, unique cars.
> 
> theres a show in sugar creek ga the following weekend. A few of the locals are trying to organize a cruise in with a few stops along the way to pick up more people, I'm going to try hard as hell to make that. If your interested I can try to get some info


I looked at the show at sugar creek. I have a family reunion that day sat 22, but should be at farmington for the finals sunday 23. If you aint been to the farm you might want to check it out.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Farmington is a awesome event for, theres actually a show at BFI that weekend too. That's a watercooled thing though.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Farmington is a awesome event for, theres actually a show at BFI that weekend too. That's a watercooled thing though.


Yep been going to the farm since the early 90's. it's a father /son thing we try to make it every chance we get. I was glad to see they went back to all a/c vws now and got rid of the w/c and import crowd. no offense, just most import crowds are not as laid back as the a/c folks. I guess I'm old.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure how old you are but I myself am 35. I must agree though that the watercooled leaves a little to be desired. They have given themselves a bad rep. I do however appreciatea tasteful waterpumper though.



















thats my cabby


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Not sure how old you are but I myself am 35. I must agree though that the watercooled leaves a little to be desired. They have given themselves a bad rep. I do however appreciatea tasteful waterpumper though.
> 
> thats my cabby


its a perfect cabby. :thumbup: Those wheels make me happy. :heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Not sure how old you are but I myself am 35. I must agree though that the watercooled leaves a little to be desired. They have given themselves a bad rep. I do however appreciatea tasteful waterpumper though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem at all with the cars. nice cabby!! just enjoyed that crowd more in my late teens early twenty single days. oh yea 37, didnt mean old... older!!!eace:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

dubluv2003 said:


> its a perfect cabby. :thumbup: Those wheels make me happy. :heart:


Thank you, I am actually contimplating a wheel change soon



JDII said:


> I have no problem at all with the cars. nice cabby!! just enjoyed that crowd more in my late teens early twenty single days. oh yea 37, didnt mean old... older!!!eace:


Yea, I dont much care for the party scene. Did that when I was 18. I tend to lay low. :thumbup:

can't wait for the rain to stop so I can replace this stupid starter. I brought the drivers side back up to "2 notches" still need to do the passenger side. fix a exhaust leak that occured during exhaust draggage and prepare for the next thing to go wrong:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sam I am has a cabby too! :facepalm:.. Ahhhh, it's ok bro.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

One of the most annoying things from my standpoint,
Driving my cabby (because its reliable), see a bad ass aircooled, beep and wave, no response....

that sucks:thumbdown: Not all watercooled people are douchbags. I try to make a point to wave at watercooled enthusiasts when I am driving my beetle (even though that has not come up very often)

zzzdanz that was not a insult toward you (or anyone directly) because I am pretty sure you were joking with your statement.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> One of the most annoying things from my standpoint,
> Driving my cabby (because its reliable), see a bad ass aircooled, beep and wave, no response....
> 
> that sucks:thumbdown: Not all watercooled people are douchbags. I try to make a point to wave at watercooled enthusiasts when I am driving my beetle (even though that has not come up very often)
> ...


its not that we think water-pumpers are douchbags. its your driving as chick car mang. yes i thinks its a nice one but its still a cabby. if your were a hot chick we aircooled guys would wave back :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Aw phuck man...lol...so many people give me chit about driving a "chick car" then there the first ones checking it out taking pictures of it...

Yea, I'll take you for a cruise in it just keep your hand off my knee:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Aw phuck man...lol...so many people give me chit about driving a "chick car" then there the first ones checking it out taking pictures of it...
> 
> Yea, I'll take you for a cruise in it just keep your hand off my knee:laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Sam I am has a cabby too! :facepalm:.. Ahhhh, it's ok bro.


what up dan? sam best hide the pics from pad. at least his a/c's not a fat chic on white walls.

he's a good guy though I met him this past weekend... and no we were not and will not be riding in the cabby together.:laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

No bromance in the a/c forums?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> No bromance in the a/c forums?


FO SHO!! looks like the rain is breakin a bit.opcorn:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm going to hurry home and do work! She been on stands since saturday


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> One of the most annoying things from my standpoint,
> Driving my cabby (because its reliable), see a bad ass aircooled, beep and wave, no response....
> 
> that sucks:thumbdown: Not all watercooled people are douchbags. I try to make a point to wave at watercooled enthusiasts when I am driving my beetle (even though that has not come up very often)
> ...


Of course I was joking bro....I dont have a problem w/ ya driving ya sisters car and taking pics of it for all to see. Be careful ya dont break a nail drop'n the top man.:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

lol dan always got jokes.:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> I have no problem at all with the cars. nice cabby!!...eace:


Never thought I'd see the day....:facepalm:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

wheel change for realz? Whats the size, bolt pattern, offset, and asking price?  

I could find a project car to put those on.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Never thought I'd see the day....:facepalm:


yours is nice too.... but cabby's are still a chic car.  you got them t-bars mounted yet?:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> yours is nice too.... but cabby's are still a chic car.  you got them t-bars mounted yet?:laugh:


hey now, watch what you say, ya want to dont discourage our greenhorn "Helladub" from runnin t-bars too...:laugh::laugh:

Anyways, I was thinkin of runnin t-bars AND some fat a$$ 3" white walls on the cabby instead, prob look pretty good, whatcha think? 

ok ok, enough of cloggin up this thread with cabby nonsense! :thumbup: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> hey now, watch what you say, ya want to dont discourage our greenhorn "Helladub" from runnin t-bars too...:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Anyways, I was thinkin of runnin t-bars AND some fat a$$ 3" white walls on the cabby instead, prob look pretty good, whatcha think?
> :thumbup: :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:
I catch so much **** for my "chick car". Haters...:wave:

Wheel change is months down the road, the wheels are 4 x 100. 15x7 (I think it's 7) not sure of the offset. b & g coilovers are first.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

86vwgti8v said:


> :laugh:
> I catch so much **** for my "chick car". Haters...:wave:
> 
> Wheel change is months down the road, the wheels are 4 x 100. 15x7 (I think it's 7) not sure of the offset. b & g coilovers are first.


:laugh::laugh: As do I, but I really dont care either. :thumbup:

Those are 15x7 cups, the 8's are rare-ish, mainly bc ats stopped making them, and you surely would kno if they were 8's bc your wallet will be a lil thinner. (prob like $1200-$1800 thinner)  Cups are def one of my favs tho. Glad to see you have some meats on them too and not some 165s on a 7" :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I knew there was a wider and more rare set, never been a, stance junkie.
I actually catch a good bit of crap for the tires too, I like them, they ride decent and add protection to my wheels


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Right on! I enjoy finding the perfect ride height tho, "stance" is just so cliche. Streching is just stupid unless you have a trailer queen for show only. Other than that, IMO, daily driving on stretchies are a just hazard to the driver, the wheels, and the car, and flat out pointless. Who cares what others think or say, you wont be the one with a cracked $500+ rim or worse from just smackin a lil pothole. :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Exactly...
I have to have it sitting low. I added 10mm spacers. And I'm good. I like driving the car, I drive it every chance I get. Cant tell it in the pics but it's 100% custom upholstery. 

Post some pics of yours.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Uh ho, air and water mixing in the a/c forum.....we are venturing into uncharted territory with the cabbys bro :laugh::laugh:

Here goes nuttin', let the bashing begin! hahaha:laugh::laugh:

Before coils and after one hell of an extensive paint reconditioning....










After coils and 25mm spacers...


























New shoes not installed yet...










Oh, and to keep discussions a/c related...









BTW.....the work you've done on the 65' is $$. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh just shoot me.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Too much danny? lol


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I just needed to count to 10...:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

i belive the cabby content should be moved to a new thread titled ...The guys with hot chic cars thread.:laugh:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Very nice cabby! (now moving on)

5th starter was a success! It's cold starting great, driving wonderful and warm starting like a champ!
I did raise the rear up, errbody was saying I was to low and damaging my fulcrums. I guess I'm at 2 clicks in the rear, I really don't like the way it looks but it does ride better. Not dragging my exhaust on every bump...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

2 clicks in the back is puuuurrrrfect...imo of course,....thro some adjustable corvette air shocks in the back and you dont get a much better ride that static low.:thumbup: 

3 spline gangsters are just sick in the head haha :laugh: 

Mine was 3 at one time and i was literally riding on the stops, tires were the only suspension, rode like total a$$, and i chattered down an 1/4" of my teeth.....add that with your swingarm and the ride is even worse.....although , it does look soooo dank....i guess thats the price you pay :thumbup:

2 clicks will grow on you, thats for sure. :thumbup::thumbup:

Got a pic??


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Gotta agree..2 clicks :thumbup:.....


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

If it's not raining tomorrow I'll get some pics. Definatly this weekend though.
It actually ride nice, especially being that low


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe you'll get to cruise trouble free now bro...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> Maybe you'll get to cruise trouble free now bro...


I'm excited...thats the chit I been working hard for!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sure it will be worth the wait..:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hell yea! Such a great feeling.....ridin smoooooooth, relaxed and with confidence in that little 4cyl to take you where ever you wanna go! :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

The short cruises have been WELL worth it. I had aircooled in high school but I forgot how bad ass it was.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Such a great feeling.....ridin smoooooooth, relaxed and with confidence in that little 4cyl to take you where ever you wanna go! :thumbup:


The torque steer of the 40 horse is mind boggling


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> If it's not raining tomorrow I'll get some pics. Definatly this weekend though.
> It actually ride nice, especially being that low


looks like the rain is back. I hope not for long. Glad to hear the starter worked out finally man. Good luck with that thing this weekend where ever you end up. Ill be in greer with the upclass uptight folks Ill see you around a some crusie inn Im sure. Enjoy it man you got some goodlookin rides.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks bro, remember saturday, when in doubt, pinky out: patrick star


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

93 miles logged today, at some point the battery decided it either didn't want to take a charge or generator decided it didn't want to give a charge. But it ran great!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

226 miles logged in about 24 hours.
The battery was charging today but when the lights are on it doesn't.

Voltage regulator?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Got a couple crappy cell phone pics,

also today I got a plate frame (still have to seperate the plate from frame), the seals to install pop outs and a round drivers sideview mirror.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD BRO. EUROFEST WAS GREAT MAN SOME UNBELIVABLE CARS. I ALSO MET TONY (LAZ) WHIT HIS ORANGE SUPER AND HE IS A GREAT DUDE AND HIS RIDE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON.DANG THING SOUNDS GOOD TOO.:beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure who tiny is. I have seen some pics of the show, looked good!

Got pop outs installed yesterday, pics soon
Been polishing reverse lights, maybe I'll have time to make brackets today
Before and after


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

JDII said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO. EUROFEST WAS GREAT MAN SOME UNBELIVABLE CARS. I ALSO MET TONY (LAZ) WHIT HIS ORANGE SUPER AND HE IS A GREAT DUDE AND HIS RIDE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON.DANG THING SOUNDS GOOD TOO.:beer:


The orange super with the twists? Yeah that was sick, but my fav. was the black beetle with the red wheels and white walls. I immediately fell in love. My buddy actually took first in the vw watercooled division this year. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Not sure who tiny is.


Not tiny , Tony ...he owns the orange super.




dubluv2003 said:


> The orange super with the twists? Yeah that was sick, but my fav. was the black beetle with the red wheels and white walls. I immediately fell in love. My buddy actually took first in the vw watercooled division this year. :thumbup:


the black 65 with red wheels and white walls is mine. I had a good day won best a/c vw, got peoples choice vw, and won a corporate award at the banquet from B.A.S.F. for best paint for my pin strippin.



http://www.freeimagehosting.net/63788


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

JDII said:


> the black 65 with red wheels and white walls is mine. I had a good day won best a/c vw, got peoples choice vw, and won a corporate award at the banquet from B.A.S.F. for best paint for my pin strippin.
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/63788


well deserved.. hope you got the drool that I left on it after the show. I wish I could have met you tho, I literally stared at it for about a half hour. Dual port and stainless steel door panels ugh, im envious.. :laugh::laugh:

Thats quite the trophy you got there. Almost as tall as my 2 year old.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Tiny, tony....that was my phone and me not paying attention to the auto correct. 

Who got water cooled? Houck?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

JDII said:


> Not tiny , Tony ...he owns the orange super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats bro, you been killin it man!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I love that damn car more w/every pic.:thumbup:...same reverse lights as my bus (lens/trim)..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I love that damn car more w/every pic.:thumbup:...same reverse lights as my bus (lens/trim)..


you too dan? I got a set on the rear bumper I picked up for the 56.:thumbup:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Tiny, tony....that was my phone and me not paying attention to the auto correct.
> 
> Who got water cooled? Houck?


Joel Brunet, I dont think those folks can appreciate the white bbs, gold bolts and fecked fenders on Houcks R lol.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> Joel Brunet, I dont think those folks can appreciate the white bbs, gold bolts and fecked fenders on Houcks R lol.


I checked that car out, I belive thats the w/c my wife voted for. And that show aint much on custom cars I got lucky and the said it was not overdone for a beetle.I was tryin to explain patina look vws to the chairmen of the show. he said they just looked like rustbuckets to him last year. Did you see the convertable 51 benz on bags with the smalblock chevy in it? black car across from the w/c's? He lives down the road from me. took bout two years to build and 250 to 300k. no prize but the 300 sl at the front of the line is worth well over 1 mil. show is basically for well restored euro cars I just like going and if I'm there I may as well let folks look at my car and enjoy meetin them all. Hate I missed you dude we must have been voteing when you were there cause we talked to folks bout all day.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> you too dan? I got a set on the rear bumper I picked up for the 56.:thumbup:


Yup, and it came w/an extra set in a box of sheet. There were some smashed glass in the box too


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> I love that damn car more w/every pic.:thumbup:...same reverse lights as my bus (lens/trim)..


 
Mine or johns? His is beautiful!

You guys have any pointers on wiring the reverse lights? At first they will be non functioning just for looks.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

yours bro! :beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> yours bro! :beer:


Thanks man! I am very pleased with how it's turning out, going to try to get good pics soon. Id do it today but it's raining


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Monsoons here too man....f'n rain :banghead:....that car didn't come w/ rev. lights ha?!..


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of, it does have a cigarette lighter though.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know how you'ld put a rev. switch in there. I know ya need to run from the coil to the switch to the lights (toss an inline fuse in there) but how to mount a switch I don't know....switch from a 67' maybe?....Tim will know


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=C24-111-941-521 cheap enough, but your tranny probably wont have the plug to accept it.....


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=208540&highlight=reverse+lights This might help bro...I had no idea there was a speedo mounted switch


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifi...sort=date&sort_order=DESC&submitButton=Search 


go shopping.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I was talkin bout your car too sam luvin your patina man. You takin it to the farm this sunday? I will be there with or with out mine. Hopefully Randy Mcpherson the man that built my car will be there with his bus so I can thank him again and see what he has done to it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks john, I appreciate the compliments.
I'm headed to ga, sugar creek, I think is the name of the show. Rollin the beetle and c*bby. (censored for watercooled content)


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Brackets made.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

lights look good. You going south for the weekend. I thought that show was last weekend. good luck man and have fun. you drivin the mans car(a/c) and puttin the miss in the girls car (w/c)  j/k :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, I will be driving the _Mans _car. Kind of a poor adjective to reffer to a beetle but considering its comparison in this situation  I guess it fits. 

That speedo cable attatchment looks cool. May have to grab one of them shortly. 

I mounted the lights today and replaced the rear bumper with one that wasnt as messed up. this one has to be scrubbed pretty good, has lots of oxidation.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

with the amount of work it takes to keep a beetle on the road I figured man fit better than woman


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I guess that's fair.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Some quick cheesy pics.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

is that a meat grinder?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

justing1234 said:


> is that a meat grinder?


ya' never know.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^:laugh:....classic!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Saturday drove it to sugar hill ga, about 100 miles each way. 
The tube from the fan shroud to the heater box blew off and got lodged in the crank shaft pulley. other then that it did great.

Today I replaced the exhaust for stock, that was fun, as I was tightening down the intake bolts one broke. I was almost done too. Had to take it all apart and do it again. Also got the heat working. The new exhaust makes a huge difference. The last exhaust was leaking, she now runs better!


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wanna say thanks for the awesome read and great progress of your bug. This makes me miss my first VW and car. 62 canadian standard, I'm pretty sure your thread has kick started my want/need for an air-cooled again! I find myself looking on samba forums and the kcw forums for inspiration and also too see what's new, if anything, in the scene. So I just wanted to let you know haha.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Glad I could help! Start a build thread when you get started, who knows who you may inspire!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Double post..oops


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did u delete your fb? jw, Im doin a grill out this sunday for a bunch of us in greenville, wanted to see if you wanted to drop by and hang out. :wave:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea man fb been deleted.

I appreciate the invite! Let me see whats going on, I may drop by....


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Fantastic thread


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

subgraphic said:


> Fantastic thread


Thank you!

I been driving it a little bit every day, drove it to work a few times (22 miles each way) drove it today, might get to see how she does in the rain.opcorn: got the stock exhaust on and heat working! Looks better, sounds ok I guess.

Hopefully get some real pics this weekend.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn, nature knows how to make a car look sick:beer:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Yea man fb been deleted.
> 
> I appreciate the invite! Let me see whats going on, I may drop by....


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

86vwgti8v said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I been driving it a little bit every day, drove it to work a few times (22 miles each way) drove it today, might get to see how she does in the rain.opcorn: got the stock exhaust on and heat working! Looks better, sounds ok I guess.
> 
> Hopefully get some real pics this weekend.


Your car is a real inspiration- Mine is fairly straight, but someone primered over it. After reading your thread I have though seriously about ways to try to get down to the OG paint in hopes it would look a fraction of patina'd like yours. 
Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Good to see ya efforts pay off and ya get to drive her man!...ya get those rev. lights up and running?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> Good to see ya efforts pay off and ya get to drive her man!...ya get those rev. lights up and running?


not yet, money isn't there but a buddy of mine said he has the needed switch from 66 he recently parted, problem is he cant find it...

heres a jack i freshened up, should have got before pics, it was solid rust, did not jack...












subgraphic said:


> Your car is a real inspiration- Mine is fairly straight, but someone primered over it. After reading your thread I have though seriously about ways to try to get down to the OG paint in hopes it would look a fraction of patina'd like yours.
> Good job!:thumbup:


 thank you and errbody else for the compliments. I seen 2 people take pics of my car yesterday while i was in the parts store bullchitting. The compliments, stares, :thumbup:, people beeping, people wanting to talk about it....all make it worth it! not to mention the HUGE cheese you get when you drive it


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Nice Shot(s), man! :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That car is the ballz....:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

86vwgti8v said:


> Glad I could help! Start a build thread when you get started, who knows who you may inspire!


I will indeed! It's quite the process of finding a decent starting point up here in Canada. It will come along sooner or later so it's just a matter of time haha.

What are you plans for it now?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Just began the process of building a 1641sp. Line bored, case savers, 100 cam, going to keep it simple and as stock looking as possible. Full carpet kit, insulation, and 12v conversion. Hopefully before dec 3rd as we have a parade...

Oh and mud flaps....

Going to rebuild the 40 horse thats in it. Media blast and paint all the tins, yada yada yada. Make it look and run fresh. Dont know what I'm going to do with it then.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Then you're gonna drive the piss out of it Bro! :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> Then you're gonna drive the piss out of it Bro! :thumbup:


I try to drive it everyday, some days it may only be 10 miles but I try.:thumbup:

Lately she been smoking, I replaced the oil cooler seals and it only seemed to get worse. (it was leaking there). I think this is a scenario of "your only a strong as your weakest link" time to move on to bigger and hopefully better things.
One of the strangest things I ever seen, if I retard the timing the smoking was reduced. It doesn't really smoke at idle just into the higher rpm's. That is why retarding the distributor reduced that. But why?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Started on a 1641. line bored, case savers, the heads are in the machine shop. all the tins have been media blasted. its getting a Engle 100 cam


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good man. you getin it built in central? pics kinda look like lee's but not sure.:thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

JDII said:


> Looks good man. you getin it built in central? pics kinda look like lee's but not sure.:thumbup:


Yea Man, that's lees. We been working on it little by little. Hoping to have the heads back today.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Some more goodies!!




























Fogs, og stingray, and lighter!


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Dig the fogs & :heart: the Schwinn


----------



## weirdkid (Nov 8, 2011)

this build is sickkk! Everything about it is perfect, the stance, the look :thumbup: cant wait to see pics with the fogs on it. Can you put up some pics of the custom wagon too?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4297720-Roadmaster-Red-Wagon-Build&highlight=Roadmaster

That should be a build thread for the wagon. There has been a few more upgrades since then though. should have some pics with fogs next week sometime. Right now my main project been the bike, even though the bug is out of commission, generator went out and i have a replacement; all my time been going into the stingray. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

ur wagon is dank man! :thumbup:


----------



## weirdkid (Nov 8, 2011)

that is so proper! 4 wheel steering is sweet too! cant wait to see the schwinn!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Almost done. Cover the seat, make a rack attachment for the beetle and cruise.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

love the shots! :heart:

on a side note, finally getting my 72 in the shop for a rebuild! Should be done monday.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Who's doing the work?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Who's doing the work?


Is Lee's your new home dude or what? Nice pic man. No meat grinder?:wave:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Who's doing the work?


A guy named Dave, he works down a Carolina Rod Shop by day, and vws on the side. Hopefully he is as good as I have been told..


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds good!

I go to lees almost everyday after work. It's only a few miles from the house. The meat grinder is in the pic but shadowed.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I go to lees almost everyday after work. It's only a few miles from the house. The meat grinder is in the pic but shadowed.


:thumbup: i see it now. must be nice to have a local vw mechanic. Lee's is bout 35miles from me. I got to find some one to do the window seals in the oval.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> :thumbup: i see it now. must be nice to have a local vw mechanic. Lee's is bout 35miles from me. I got to find some one to do the window seals in the oval.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I shattered my windshield. I had it backwards. Wouldn't have been hard if I had it right.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

86vwgti8v said:


> Almost done. Cover the seat, make a rack attachment for the beetle and cruise.


Love it. I want to built one with a larger front wheel up front give more of a chopper look.

I have a couple Schwinns including a old trike that you can use any frame & just bolt on the rear 3 speed


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks loose, me and my dad have done a couple windshields and have never tried any of the others. I just dont want to break my original glass, paticularly the oval and did'nt know if it is as easy as it looks.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey man...hit me up.:beer:


----------



## turd furgusson (Jun 7, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Started on a 1641. line bored, case savers, the heads are in the machine shop. all the tins have been media blasted. its getting a Engle 100 cam



^^That's got to be the back room at Lee's...right?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Yessir. That's at lees


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

some more pics


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Saw you drove the cabby to work yesterday.. i almost wrecked while I was oogling it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

She's a dirty girl. I haven't washed her in a about a month.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Havnt updated for a while,
The 1641 is almost done. There has actually a little more progress since these pics, the fan housing has been mounted, the ignition coil was mounted, I gotta get some heater boxes from a friend this weekend then I can pull the J pipes and put the breast plate on.










not really a fan of the exhaust but it works for now, and sounds awesome!



and finished the bike seat...


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

pshhh... that exhaust looks good, except for that tape on the pipes.  

Exhaust vids are nsfw.. so Ill have to listen another time lol


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Not sure if your at work but the beetles outside my job today. Where you saw the cabby. 
Yea, I might take the tape off after I put the motor in.  I'm scared that quality empi chrome will rust before I get there though.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Not sure if your at work but the beetles outside my job today. Where you saw the cabby.
> Yea, I might take the tape off after I put the motor in.  I'm scared that quality empi chrome will rust before I get there though.


 hell yeah, I will definitely have to cruise by and take a peek. I have always wanted to see it in person. I should have drove my beetle today, oh yeah I have no heat lol.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Im leaving at 1:30. Your more then welcome to check it out. Nothing real special. I can cruise up your way after work to and introduce myself. Also, we're taking our pup to the dog park at Cleveland park tomorrow morning if you wanted to bring yours out that would be cool.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Not sure if your at work but the beetles outside my job today. Where you saw the cabby.
> Yea, I might take the tape off after I put the motor in.  I'm scared that quality empi chrome will rust before I get there though.


must be nice to be able to drive your beetle to work. I can't bring mine to the scrap yard to much..... that's a flat waiting to happen and man she gets dirty here. I cant wait to get my patina done then no worries.:beer:

oh yea motor looks good sam. You going to greensboro next weekend?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I wanted to but I kinda doubt it. 
Yea, I really don't like leaving my cars where I can't see them sometimes. My beetle doesn't lock and I'm scared as hell someone will cut my top on my cabby. That's why I usually drive my bumper car Camry.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

the show is back in the big building this year and back to all vw's.



> That's why I usually drive my bumper car Camry.


Thats why I roll my old 97 accord or the older ford truck.:thumbup:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> Im leaving at 1:30. Your more then welcome to check it out. Nothing real special. I can cruise up your way after work to and introduce myself. Also, we're taking our pup to the dog park at Cleveland park tomorrow morning if you wanted to bring yours out that would be cool.


oh yeah, the dog park is in walking distance from my house. I will definitely head that way. You could cruise by after you get off, only thing is our office lot is not low-friendly. lol, but ill shoot over my number and you can gimmie a shout tomorrow when you head out to the dog park.


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Whats going on in here?opcorn:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

It turned into a random discussion thread with occasional VW content.


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you get the engine in yet?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Nah. I gotta get a battery and the breather is being repaired. The lid had a small dent. Being bondo'd and painted.


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Just read thru all 10 pages...

Wow! Nice! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

thank you,
looks like the motor is going in this weekend, I am excited


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> thank you,
> looks like the motor is going in this weekend, I am excited


Sam, did you text me this weekend? I didnt know the number.. then was like, well maybe it was Sam. But i didnt know because somebody stole the phone that had your number saved in it. lol :wave:

Hell to the yeah on the motor. Remember, pics.. or it didnt happen. :laugh:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> thank you,
> looks like the motor is going in this weekend, I am excited


I bet. You sir, do fine work!! :thumbup:

You ever want to unload that pos () let me know - you're building up my dream beetle! :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Also found a white steering wheel and shift knob. 
Full carpet kit coming soon. 
New motor is in. Has about 800 miles on it. 









And early model visors/mirror. 









Soon to come, Creme smoothies.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Soon to come, Creme smoothies.


and white walls?? Nice rack too Sam.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I got mixed emotions on the white walls. They look killer on some cars. Just not sure about mine. 
The rack is beautiful. It doesn't match the rest of the car. At all. Going to either have to powder coat the other one or paint the rear. Not sure what I want to do. 
Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

powder coat both racks cream to match the wheels. Maybe run some red line tires might look cool with the cream and be diffrent. I think it would look good with the blue patina on the car too but that just my O/P. You going back black with your carpet?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

I say poilish the racks to match the trim and bumpers..


----------



## RoxanneIsMyFAST (Feb 18, 2012)

Inspiration. Nice work man.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

86vwgti8v said:


> I got mixed emotions on the white walls. They look killer on some cars. Just not sure about mine.
> The rack is beautiful. It doesn't match the rest of the car. At all. Going to either have to powder coat the other one or paint the rear. Not sure what I want to do.
> Thanks for the compliment though.



Love the rack Sam. 

i say powder coat the black one to mach the OG color one. :thumbup: keepin the OG look.

Smoothies will be sick and the emotion on the white walls is because your thinking of them with the chromes. Once you get the smoothies them make your mind up. port-o-walls are only 60 bucks:thumbup:

chit looks good for sure mang. :thumbup:




dubluv2003 said:


> I say poilish the racks to match the trim and bumpers..


no way Whitney :thumbdown:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Hadn't posted in a long time. Been driving the hell out my car. Daily. 45 miles a day. Car is awesome!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn nice mang :heart:


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Great Looking Car buddy!!!!!! Always makes me smile when someone daily's an A/C :thumbup:


----------



## imi06key (Jun 11, 2014)

hey here is monsoon is too cold . snow fall is also here.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

imi06key said:


> hey here is monsoon is too cold . snow fall is also here.


OK, imi  , that sounded an awful lot lot like "It is balloon!"




http://www.tauntonmalocksmith.net/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi

:laugh::beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm not sure what just happened. 

This thread hasn't been touched in a minute.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

How about a recently updated pic to keep her on topic though.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

is monsoon bump? Great cold. Many moon since beetle thread touch top. How. :wave:


I got a few for ya..


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

dubluv2003 said:


> is monsoon bump? Great cold. Many moon since beetle thread touch top. How. :wave:
> 
> 
> I got a few for ya..


I liked those pics. 
It's had wide rear wheels and mudflaps now. Big changes.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> How about a recently updated pic to keep her on topic though.


 I just wish your finger was more in focus , then that pic would be money!




good to see you still visit us every year or so I AM!:sly:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Ha! 
That stupid car got in the way.

I barely get on vortex anymore. Fakebook is taking over.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Been a while but, 
She caught fire on June Friday 13th 


Got lucky. Only really got the fuel line, plug wires, vacuum line, and harness wires. 
Got her back up again and been logging about 100 miles a week


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

86vwgti8v said:


> Been a while but,
> She caught fire on June Friday 13th
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 86  ,
Where is your plastic fuel filter now? https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+plastic+fuel+filter+on+the+high+pressure+side&start=0 

:beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Hi 86  ,
> Where is your plastic fuel filter now? https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+plastic+fuel+filter+on+the+high+pressure+side&start=0
> 
> :beer:


Same spot. Between pump and carb. I like it there. That was not the reason it caught Fire. It vapor locked, I took the line to the pump off, blow into tank and suck gas back. That used to free it up. Not this time. 
I ended removing the dist cap to remove the pump and prime it manually. I didn't have the cap back on right when I started it. 
Poof!! 
I change my line and filter very often. It never really gets that bad before I change it.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

86vwgti8v said:


> *Same spot. Between pump and carb. I like it there.* That was not the reason it caught Fire. It vapor locked, I took the line to the pump off, blow into tank and suck gas back. That used to free it up. Not this time.
> I ended removing the dist cap to remove the pump and prime it manually. I didn't have the cap back on right when I started it.
> Poof!!
> I change my line and filter very often. It never really gets that bad before I change it.


Dayo 86  ,
*That's* the high pressure side of the pump .
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4029.0

https://www.google.com/#q=vw+bug+vapor+lock+causes

_Just_ posted this ~a minute ago http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8942.msg57133#msg57133  .

A capless dizzy can spark away all day without creating a fire, it takes fuel to create a fire , I see _no_ clamps on _any_ of the lines .
I burned:banghead: , I learned ,no more vapor lock or fires since 1977 .

Build safe bro  , :beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

The vapor lock happened due to a exhaust leak 
The fuel line doesn't have clamps. When I take this stuff off it is easier to just cut off. It doesn't pull off easily. It can but it's tough. It won't come off the plastic filter with out destroying it. No worries there

The fuel that ignited came from when attempted to free up the vapor lock. I spilled a lot of fuel. But when the fire ignited there was no open or constant source. 
Yes, this was all my fault. But none of it was due to no clamps or the filter placement.


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

How many clicks are you in the rear?

Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

At this point I don't have a clue. Both the inner and outter been messed with.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

dubkid91 said:


> How many dicks are you in the rear?
> 
> Looks awesome! :thumbup:


So many he has lost count.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't like to brag though.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Any updates? Read this front to back today. Inspiring, I want an aircooled now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

DerekCaven said:


> Any updates? Read this front to back today. Inspiring, I want an aircooled now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, It has caught fire twice. the most recent was on 9/11/15. carb issues and the fuel line popped off. so rebuilt the carb and replaced all the fuel lines. Now using hose clamps and put the filter in the tire well where it is supposed to go.

Damn thing is an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Hadn’t posted here in a long time. Still have it. Still driving it. Lately been driving it a lot. Ordered a new upholstery set. Still waiting for that. But this is what I ordered. 
Dual staggered 14x6 and 15x8 AP’s


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

86vwgti8v said:


> Hadn’t posted here in a long time. Still have it. Still driving it. Lately been driving it a lot. Ordered a new upholstery set. Still waiting for that. But this is what I ordered.
> Dual staggered 14x6 and 15x8 AP’s


Looks good Sam!! Glad you still enjoying it. My 65 is in hibernation for the winter , hard to cold start webers. I have been rolling the wheels of my MK3 and still tinkering with my split. Vortex still alive!!!, Barely!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I miss vortex. Facebook sucks compared thonthe old school vortex threads.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

B O N E R Z :wave:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/forum-friday-patinad-beetle-power-forums/

Anyone that got here via this link, check back later. I’ll put some new pics up.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cool, you saw it. I was just coming in to post the link.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, apparently my photobucket is restricted until I pay money. I know there’s other ways to post pics but I need to figure them out.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

86vwgti8v said:


> Well, apparently my photobucket is restricted until I pay money. I know there’s other ways to post pics but I need to figure them out.


If you use Tapatalk for iPhone they have free uploads and hosting.


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

I remember seeing those two bugs in Helen the other weekend. Very nice. I dig patina and clean interiors/bay. Ill probably do another bug in that style for daily purposes since show cars tend to sacrifice some functionality and comfort for aesthetics. Glad to see them on the road. :beer:


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

New carbs sound awesome!


----------

